# Overloaded 12V causing check engine light?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Unless your girlfriend's cable has an interior short I highly doubt you overloaded the 12V power supply. These power supplies are designed to drive a cigarette lighter (smokers package) and can also drive a portable oxygen compressor.

The Power Outlets in the Gen 2 Cruze are rated as follows:
Front round outlet: 12V DC 20 Amp
Optional Rear plug outlet: 120V AC 150 Watt

USB 2.x Ports
Front is for power and data
Optional Rear is for power only

The Cruze has no USB 3.x ports. USB 3 supports far more amperage than USB 2.

Did the dealership give you the actual code that was set?


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

They did and told me what it said but I was in too much of a hurry to get on the road as I was already running late


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The only way I can see a plug in device causing a code is if it creates so much electrical noise on the electrical system that it starts to confuse the computers. Either way, I'd steer clear of those cheap chargers. They could cause damage to the phone.


----------



## TexasRaider94 (Sep 27, 2016)

My thought is that it is a bad cord but apparently she paid $20 for it. Is there anything else that could throw that reason? I'll get the actual code when I take it in tomorrow morning


----------



## Dadkins (Aug 4, 2021)

TexasRaider94 said:


> Earlier today I had an iPhone plugged in using a USB 12V adapter and a no name iPhone lightning cable in the 12V socket, a Samsung USB type C cable in my USB slot and a griffin aux cord all plugged in, previously this has never caused trouble. However this was the first time using this iPhone cable my girlfriend has instead of the Apple one I had in the car. I had the check engine light come on and my dealership in Dallas told me it was essentially something pulling too much power from the 12V. They cleared the light and said I was fine to travel to Lubbock (5 hours away) and have it fixed when I could get it in the shop here. It came back on shortly after filling up and with just the USB adapter and no name iPhone cord plugged in.
> 
> Has anyone had this issue before or know how I can clear this to see if it replicates without the supposed faulty cord?


I sure had the same thing happened to me so I took out the cigarette cell phone charger and the check engine light went out I seen on YouTube something about radio frequency


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dadkins said:


> I sure had the same thing happened to me so I took out the cigarette cell phone charger and the check engine light went out I seen on YouTube something about radio frequency


Welcome Aboard!

A really old post, but thanks for giving a solution to an unanswered issue.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

